# help i need labonte motor sport stage 3 lcd



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Mine just lights up blue and the company when under so 
If some one out their has one I will buy it :thumbup:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Bump


----------



## faceships (Dec 26, 2011)

D00D3!!! Mine is doing the same thing! Just happened a couple weeks ago... Im running the exact same kint on my mk4 R(thats a sick TT you've got btw). Did you ever get any resolve on the issue? I'm looking at controllers from Snow and whoever else.. But i don't wanna get something thts not compatable. Let me know what you came up with! Ive been looking all over the internet and couldn't find anyone with this same problem.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

faceships said:


> D00D3!!! Mine is doing the same thing! Just happened a couple weeks ago... Im running the exact same kint on my mk4 R(thats a sick TT you've got btw). Did you ever get any resolve on the issue? I'm looking at controllers from Snow and whoever else.. But i don't wanna get something thts not compatable. Let me know what you came up with! Ive been looking all over the internet and couldn't find anyone with this same problem.


Yeah your screwed :facepalm: I got the snow stage 3 controller its def a lot different and honestly I like the
Labonte unit much better and thanks u should subscribe to my build a lot of changes on the way going for 500whp
:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## faceships (Dec 26, 2011)

Well son of a bitch...yeah i was looking at snow's stage 3. I dyno'd saturday made 403awhp & 436 ft/lbs without my meth. Ive gotta get on that asap. Thanks for the imput can't wait to see whats next on your build man. I'll be tuned in. :beer:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

faceships said:


> Well son of a bitch...yeah i was looking at snow's stage 3. I dyno'd saturday made 403awhp & 436 ft/lbs without my meth. Ive gotta get on that asap. Thanks for the imput can't wait to see whats next on your build man. I'll be tuned in. :beer:


Wow that's great do u have a build tread I can check out mine made 450 fwhp they shut of my awd 
Because they didn't have awd dyno


----------



## loudgli (Aug 3, 2005)

Hate to bump an old thread.... 

But I have a working Labonte stg 3 kit for sale if anyone is interested/needs a display. 

It has the FSI firmware installed. 

I have a part out thread if you search my username.


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

I also have a labonte S4 system (might have the same lcd?) that had a flakey map sensor (it would quit reading boost until a restart, thus not spray) I'll sell it for parts if anyone is interested


----------

